# Prolabes



## LaMee (Jul 21, 2012)

Can it make problems for defects on the kids


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm not even sure what prolabes are. Do you mean prolapse? As in vagina or uterine prolapse?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prolapse can be genetic, re-breeding way to soon after kidding, to way too many kids within, pushing on her. 
If her Dam has a history of prolapsing, it may be genetic. 

Is the prolapse staying out or going back in on it's own?


----------



## LaMee (Jul 21, 2012)

No I was just asking because last February my goat had prolapse and she had 2 but one died but that is why I was asking the one died because he was deformed


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The prolapse has nothing to do with the deformity. Deformity happens early on in development. Prolapses usually happen late in pregnancy. The genetic part of prolapse is the the doe is predisposed to having them on a regular basis, not that the genetics of prolapsing cause deformity in kids. Unfortunately, you got hit with 2 different problems.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree


----------



## elchivito (Apr 18, 2010)

Me too.


----------

